# rstp-Stream im Browser abspielen



## Raven280438 (24. April 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte einen rtsp-VideoStream im Browser anzeigen.
Folgender Code bringt mir nur eine weiße Seite und ein schwarzes Fenster:


```
<object width="640" height="480" id="qt" classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab">
    <param name="src" value="rtsp://ip.zum.server/stream.sdp" />
    <param name="autoplay" value="true" />
    <param name="controller" value="false" />
    <embed id="plejer" name="plejer" src="rtsp://ip.zum.server/stream.sdp" bgcolor="000000" width="640" height="480" scale="ASPECT" qtsrc="rtsp://ip.zum.server/stream.sdp" kioskmode="true" showlogo="false" autoplay="true" controller="false" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/" />
</object>
```

Mit dem <video>-Tag von HTML5 hab ich es auch probiert.


Was kann ich da machen?


Gruß


----------



## chmee (24. April 2013)

Die Frage ist, ob nicht im Hintergrund irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen laufen, zB Cookie-IDs, Code/Playerbezogene oder Country/fixed-IP Checks. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es Laufen könnte?

mfg chmee


----------

